# Understanding the Behringer x32 firmware 4.02 user tab?????



## John Perry (Jul 29, 2020)

Hi everyone,
we have just upgraded our mixer behringer x32 with firmware 4.02.

We are desperate to get our audio up and running asap. We are having trouble to understand the user in and out tab to make our connections.

We cannot seem to route both xor inputs and the aes50 snake to our main speakers???

The x-usb interface is coming up on the iMac but reads no device connected as well.

Please any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Kind regards 

John


----------



## FMEng (Jul 29, 2020)

If you have any saved scenes, load one and all of the settings should be restored. If not, it sounds like you need to set input and output routing. Do you have an S16? If so, it's probably connected to AES50 "A," so inputs and outputs need to be aimed at "A." Take a look at one of the many Youtube videos on the subject. Drew Brashler's channel is usually quite good. After that, I can drag my X32 out and try to answer specific questions. My answers will be better if I'm looking at the console.

Behringer could be more clear that installing version 4 takes the console setup back to stock, when earlier updates didn't do that. But, they probably had to do that to make the new features work. Always back everything up before updating firmware.


----------



## TimMc (Jul 29, 2020)

If you haven't needed the "USER" patch tab before you don't need it now. The USB interface is for recording/DAW use.

I'm not clear on exactly what your problem is... just reload your scene. Your routing should be restored unless you have the routing "recall safe" which will prevent the routing from changing when you recall.

You did not lose your saved scenes, cues or snippets - the X32 rebooted to a "zero" state after the firmware update.


----------



## John Perry (Jul 30, 2020)

Hi there 
it went to zero state


----------



## TimMc (Jul 30, 2020)

John Perry said:


> Hi there
> it went to zero state


As in the firmware update completely erased your saved scene files? While Behringer has said that could happen, I've updated 3 X32 and 2 M32 and none of them had the stored scene files deleted. Not saying it won't happen (Music Group warned us to back up all files), but once I pressed the knob to clear the splash screen after the reboot, I was able to recall stored scenes. The initial blank scene you see after dismissing the update splash screen is not the total and final state of the desk after the update.

As for the rest of your question: does the mixer show a connection to the S16/S32? If so... the default on outputs is for the stage box to replicate the local outputs of the X32 and it should require no special enabling. On the input side, you'll need to go to the routing tab and assign the AES50 A to the banks of inputs you're using. This is identical to the routing setup work you did in V2.x and V3.x and if this was already done previously, it should come back with the appropriate scene recall.

The USER tab routing provides a way to work around the "banks of 8 channels" that you otherwise have to accommodate. Again, the 'banks of 8' are the same as you're accustomed to and should not represent a change in the way you've hooked up the inputs and outputs in the past. The Drew Brashler youtube videos on V4.x are very good and will be helpful when it comes time for you to explore the USER routing options.


----------



## John Perry (Jul 30, 2020)

FMEng said:


> If you have any saved scenes, load one and all of the settings should be restored. If not, it sounds like you need to set input and output routing. Do you have an S16? If so, it's probably connected to AES50 "A," so inputs and outputs need to be aimed at "A." Take a look at one of the many Youtube videos on the subject. Drew Brashler's channel is usually quite good. After that, I can drag my X32 out and try to answer specific questions. My answers will be better if I'm looking at the console.
> 
> Behringer could be more clear that installing version 4 takes the console setup back to stock, when earlier updates didn't do that. But, they probably had to do that to make the new features work. Always back everything up before updating firmware.




TimMc said:


> If you haven't needed the "USER" patch tab before you don't need it now. The USB interface is for recording/DAW use.
> 
> I'm not clear on exactly what your problem is... just reload your scene. Your routing should be restored unless you have the routing "recall safe" which will prevent the routing from changing when you recall.
> 
> You did not lose your saved scenes, cues or snippets - the X32 rebooted to a "zero" state after the firmware update.


Hi there, thanks for replying, I have all my signals in the correct setup in inputs. The thing I struggling with now is understanding the out tab to route channels to the main speakers. We have 4 speakers plus a subwoofer and 2 floor wedges. In total 7 speakers
I'm at the desk now so any help would be great thank you


----------



## TimMc (Jul 30, 2020)

With that description I now have a whole bunch of other questions (this would be easy if we could just walk across the Big Pond).

The default output patch is Mixes 1-14 on XLR outputs 1-14, and main L/R on XLR outputs 15-16. Not knowing how you're going to use the "4 speakers" (are they pairs of L/R?) I can only tell you in general terms how to change that patch. I went up to the shop and brought back my X32 Rack so I can spin some knobs and make sure I'm giving you the right directions...

I'm also now presuming this mixer had not been fully set up previously or that settings had not been saved as a scene.

Push the ROUTING button. Use the arrow keys to scroll the highlight to AES-A. In the left-most column, use the knob below it to select Output 1-8 and then press the knob. The next column, do the same except select Output 9-16. Press knob. The XLR outputs of the S32 will now replicate the local (on-mixer) XLR outputs.

I'm also presuming you're using an S32 or DL32 (Midas version). The 16 Channel versions of the S/DL have 8 XLR outputs and that's enough for your uses. You use the same ROUTING and AES-A tabs to shift between outputs 1-8 and 9-16. If you need to arbitrarily assign output *signals* to physical outputs, that's what the USER tab is for.


----------



## TimMc (Aug 28, 2020)

It's been almost a month. Were you able to sort this out?


----------

